
America's Worst Charities - mshafrir
http://www.tampabay.com/americas-worst-charities/
======
neumino
What matters is how much money is eventually spent for the cause. See
[http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about...](http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong.html)

